# A Newbie to Sig and this forum .



## overburden55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi people a newbie out of the box to sig and this forum . I just got my P320 in the .40 flavor full size and I'm comparing it to my S&W pro .40 M&P . I have to say that the sig will take getting use to because of the higher bore axis compared to my smith ! The sig is a little more accurate ,trigger is better and trigger rest ,really good grip . It is a meat stick for sure and a really beautiful pcs. and well made . Getting use to the sig will take some time because I'm working a lot ,I dying to shoot it and work on controlling that muzzle flip will let you know how it go's !!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum... fine Sig ya got there, very nice. The bore axis shouldn't be a big issue. I have a few and going between them and my CZ 75-BD (very low bore axis) isn't a problem.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome, I'm sure with practice you will do fine.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think you will like shooting the P320. Muzzle flip is not noticeable to me with this gun. Actually a very soft shooter for me.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome and CONGRATS on the new Sig! They are really well made firearms, I have a P229 in 40 and love it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

overburden55 said:


> Hi people a newbie out of the box to sig and this forum . I just got my P320 in the .40 flavor full size and I'm comparing it to my S&W pro .40 M&P . I have to say that the sig will take getting use to because of the higher bore axis compared to my smith ! The sig is a little more accurate ,trigger is better and trigger rest ,really good grip . It is a meat stick for sure and a really beautiful pcs. and well made . Getting use to the sig will take some time because I'm working a lot ,I dying to shoot it and work on controlling that muzzle flip will let you know how it go's !!!


Hello and welcome! I have yet to hear of any real negatives about your Model P320 SIG you bought. I'm sure it will be a great shooter.


----------

